# patternless mack snow albino



## LaurenJ (Jan 3, 2009)

right been looking for aggges on here to find a pic or to see if it is possible

i have a male albino mack het patternless 

so what would happen if i got a female of the same?

what would the babies be? and if you can get mack snow patternless albino what do they look like?

pics people please 

thanks loz x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Albino snow HET Patternless X Albino snow HET Patternless = .

Albino normal Poss-HET Patternless.
Albino patternless.
Albino snow Poss-HET Patternless.
Albino snow patternless.
Albino super snow Poss-HET Patternless.
Albino super snow patternless.

Talbino snow patternless.









Talbino super snow patternless.


----------



## LaurenJ (Jan 3, 2009)

what happens with them being tremper albino's though?

thanks loz x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LaurenJ said:


> what happens with them being tremper albino's though?
> 
> thanks loz x


Talbino snow HET Patternless X Talbino snow HET Patternless = .

Talbino normal Poss-HET Patternless.
Talbino patternless.
Talbino snow Poss-HET Patternless.
Talbino snow patternless.
Talbino super snow Poss-HET Patternless.
Talbino super snow patternless.


----------



## LaurenJ (Jan 3, 2009)

ok thanks alot x


----------

